# ¡Salud! / ¡Jesús! (estornudar)



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Hola a todos,

conozco a varias personas españolas (de España) que dicen "jesús" cuando alguien estornuda. Y eso es también lo que aprendí en el instituto. Hace unos días conocí a alguien que dijo "salud" en vez de "jesús". Ahora me pregunto cuál de las dos se dice más, o sea, cuál es lo más habitual. O ¿es que da igual si digo jesús o salud? A lo mejor es una diferencia regional?!

Gracias de antemano


----------



## MrSchossow

Que yo sepa, aquí en Colombia decímos, ¡Salud! en cuanto alguien estornuda...
Las diferencias regionales.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

¡Qué interesante! Y creo que en España se dice Jesús más a menudo?!


----------



## nand-o

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> ¡Qué interesante! Y creo que en España se dice Jesús más a menudo?!


Hola:
 Lo tradicional es ¡Jesús!, pero si no eres muy religioso ¡Salud!


----------



## Lurrezko

En España se oyen ambas. Quizá_ ¡Jesús!_ sea más frecuente.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Vale, muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Además, lo de la religión me parece muy lógico.


----------



## Lurrezko

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Vale, muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Además, lo de la religión me parece muy lógico.



A mí no tanto, con todos los respetos. En inglés uno dice Gesundheit, aunque odie a los alemanes. _¡Jesús!_ es una expresión idiomática, uno no piensa en su sentido religioso cuando la dice. Cuando te asustas o te sorprendes, dices _¡madre de dios!_, por poner un ejemplo, aunque no seas creyente. Yo creo más bien que es una cuestión de costumbre.

Saludos


----------



## pops91710

nand-o said:


> Hola:
> Lo tradicional es ¡Jesús!, pero si no eres muy religioso ¡Salud!


 
MMMM, no exactamente. Claro que hay judios que dicen *salud* y son muy religiosos, igual que los islamicos. En los EUA son muchos cristianos que dicen "salud" para evitar el uso vano del nombre del Señor Jesucristo (según sus creencias). Nomás quería agregar esto.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Lurrezko said:


> En inglés uno dice Gesundheit, aunque odie a los alemanes.



Gracias!
Soy de Alemania, y creeme, no somos tan horribles  
Sin embargo agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## Lurrezko

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Gracias!
> Soy de Alemania, y creeme, no somos tan horribles
> Sin embargo agradezco tu respuesta.



Sois muy simpáticos, lo decía sólo por poner un símil...


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Sí claaaaaro


----------



## OVagalume

Se dice bastante menos ¡Salud! en España, aunque las dos son perfectamente normales en cualquier situación o contexto. 

Yo que conste que jamás uso la otra opción, ahí entra como se ha dicho, el tema creencias. Yo simplemente nunca lo usaría, también hay que reconocer que la mayoría de los católicos que conozco no usan ¡Salud!.

Un saludo y salud


----------



## nand-o

OVagalume said:


> Se dice bastante menos ¡Salud! en España, aunque las dos son perfectamente normales en cualquier situación o contexto.
> 
> Yo que conste que jamás uso la otra opción, ahí entra como se ha dicho, el tema creencias. Yo simplemente nunca lo usaría, también hay que reconocer que la mayoría de los católicos que conozco no usan ¡Salud!.
> 
> Un saludo y salud


Y pocos "comecuras" usan ¡Jesús!. El anecdotario pro y anticlerical da para mucho. Lo decía por eso.
Pues eso ¡Jesús y Libertad!... digo ¡Salud y Libertad!


----------



## Lurrezko

nand-o said:


> Y pocos "comecuras" usan ¡Jesús!. El anecdotario pro y anticlerical da para mucho. Lo decía por eso.
> Pues eso ¡Jesús y Libertad!... digo ¡Salud y Libertad!



En fin, quizá tengáis razón. Mi punto de vista es algo parcial, puesto que debo ser uno de esos pocos comecuras que dice ¡Jesús!

Salud


----------



## cibersamurai

Contribuyendo al tema, en México utilizamos la expresión ¡Salud! y en contadas ocasiones he escuchado en el sur del pais ¡Jesús te ampare!
Aunque la verdad, si estas en México, te recomiendo usar simplemente: ¡Salud!


----------



## LECG

Bueno aca en Venezuela..se utiliza es la expresión "Salud" para un estornudo..!!


----------



## Sensonte

Yo diría también que en Espana se suena oír más a 'Jesús'  que a 'salud'.


----------



## edelau

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> conozco a varias personas españolas (de España) que dicen "jesús" cuando alguien estornuda. Y eso es también lo que aprendí en el instituto. Hace unos días conocí a alguien que dijo "salud" en vez de "jesús". Ahora me pregunto cuál de las dos se dice más, o sea, cuál es lo más habitual. O ¿es que da igual si digo jesús o salud? A lo mejor es una diferencia regional?!
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Es indiferente, yo escucho por igual ambos casos.
Con Jesús evocas a Jesús, pidiéndole buena salud para la persona que estornudó.
Con Salud haces lo mismo, pero sin hacer referencia a ningún personaje. Pero sigues pidiendo buena salud para alguien.

Fíjate si no le veo motivo a cuando usar uno o otro, que tengo amigos religiosos que dicen "salud" y otros tantos no creyentes que dicen "Jesús", por costumbre.


----------



## Janis Joplin

cibersamurai said:


> Contribuyendo al tema, en México utilizamos la expresión ¡Salud! y en contadas ocasiones he escuchado en el sur del pais ¡Jesús te ampare!
> Aunque la verdad, si estas en México, te recomiendo usar simplemente: ¡Salud!



En México poco he escuchado decir ¡Jesús!  Mi madre que era chilanga lo decía pero acá en Juaritos no recuerdo a alguien que lo diga, lo usual es ¡Salud!. Y no falta el inevitable ¡Salió!


----------



## Elxenc

Bueeeno un poco de historia .

Los que dicen que se dice ¡Jesús! por motivos religiosos tienen sólo una parte de razón, pues no saben, en realidad, porque lo hacen (comprobado ahora mismo, aquí y ahora; y en otros sitios), y los que dicen que es una cuestión de costumbre, pues también tienen su otra parte de razón. Empecemos.

El decir ¡Jesús! al estornudar una persona viene de una la muchas supersticiones que, diríamos hoy, que han existido y puede que persistan en el catolicismo (parte del cristianismo). Siglos ha se pensaba que con el estornudo el cuerpo del "estornudado" expulsaba un demonio que tenía dentro, entonces los de su alrededor exclamaban ¡Jesús! para ,que al decir el nombre del salvador,  asustar y espantar a ese demonio y que huyera de ese lugar, y así no pudiera volver a meterse en el cuerpo de cualquiera de los presentes. Con el paso del tiempo se perdió esta creencia y pasó al "costumbrario" del personal fuera creyente o no. Yo cuando hay una persona que se llame Jesús procuro exclamar ¡Salud! para no incordiarlo. Procuro no "religiotizar" (de politizar) el tema. Creo que es un poco absurdo, por decir una palabra suave, que los unos o los otros digan una de las dos opciones por motivos excluyentes para la otra.

En España hasta las "blasfemias" han perdido su valor de ofensa hacia quien se emitieran, y ha pasado a ser del vocabulario general de exclamaciones/improperios o palabras más o menos malsonantes. Hay cantidad de eufemismos que tampoco  saben/sabemos por que lo usan/usamos

Saludos y hasta otra.


----------



## germanbz

Yo uso por costumbre Salud, pero pienso que Jesús ya no tiene en general connotación religiosa o si la tuviera sería muy atenuada. Supongo que es parecido y por hacer un paralelismo sobre la pérdida de connotaciones religiosas, con el "_Oh my God_" expresión que la he oído bastante más en contextos "_bastante poco religiosos_" que en otros.


----------



## jorgema

Lo de _¡Jesús!_ siempre lo he asociado a personas muy mayores, de una o dos generaciones anteriores a la mía (mi abuela, por ejemplo), y también a hablas rurales o de provincia.


----------



## Tronador

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> conozco a varias personas españolas (de España) que dicen "jesús" cuando alguien estornuda. Y eso es también lo que aprendí en el instituto. Hace unos días conocí a alguien que dijo "salud" en vez de "jesús". Ahora me pregunto cuál de las dos se dice más, o sea, cuál es lo más habitual. O ¿es que da igual si digo jesús o salud? A lo mejor es una diferencia regional?!
> 
> Gracias de antemano



En la Argentina, años 1960s, cuando yo estornudaba mis familiares mayores me decían jocosamente "¡Jesús por Dios!", de donde colijo que en algún momento la alusión al nombre de Jesús ha trascendido el territorio español, aunque fuera de este pequeño grupo, de aquellas provincias cuyanas de mi niñez y de aquel tiempo, jamás volví a oir tal expresión o nombre asociado a un estornudo y en cambio sí he oído "salud", inclusive hoy. De pequeño también oí a algunos adultos desaprobar tal alusión a un estornudo con la razón de que tal situación hay que disimularla para no incomodar más a quien estornudo, favoreciendo que la misma pase desapercibida, en lugar de resaltarla, y con ellos coincido. Actualmente en la Argentina y en ese contexto no es socialmente esperable una alusión o deseo de salud al respecto y su ausencia no da lugar a una situación chocante como la que sí se da al omitirse un agradecimiento por demás procedente.


----------



## edelau

Y no solo por miedo al demonio. He estado buscando información y la cosa viene de la Edad Media...

En la Edad Media eran muy religiosos y muy supersticiosos. Cuando alguien estornudaba, normalmente moría al poco tiempo (ten en cuenta que en esa época no se sabía nada de los virus y enfermedades). Por eso llamabas a Jesús ("Jesús, que esté bueno", "Jesús, que no me lo enganche" etc.) En fin, que sobretodo era para que no engancharan lo que sea que mataba a la gente.
Luego... empezó el tema de los antireligiosos y en vez de decir Jesús, decías salud... pero con el mismo significado (que se ponga bien y que no me enganche nada).

Y ahora, como dice Elxenc, la mayoría desconoce el origen de ambas palabras y usa ambos términos, indiferentemente.


----------



## Agró

edelau said:


> Y ahora, la mayoría desconoce el origen de ambas palabras y usa ambos términos, indiferentemente.



O ninguno, preferentemente, como en mi caso.


----------



## edelau

Agró said:


> O ninguno, preferentemente, como en mi caso.



Jajaja, ¿y tú que dices, entonces?


----------



## Agró

edelau said:


> Jajaja, ¿y tú que dices, entonces?



Nada, procuro alejarme de la onda expansiva.

No, en serio, no suelo decir nada, no le veo mucho sentido desear salud cuando se sabe que la cosa no es muy grave ni invocar a Jesús (cuando no se tiene fe).


----------



## edelau

Agró said:


> Nada, procuro alejarme de la onda expansiva.
> 
> No, en serio, no suelo decir nada, no le veo mucho sentido desear salud cuando se sabe que la cosa no es muy grave ni invocar a Jesús (cuando no se tiene fe).



Yo tampoco evoco ni deseo nada... yo soy del grupo de la costumbre.


----------



## Janis Joplin

edelau said:


> Yo tampoco evoco ni deseo nada... yo soy del grupo de la costumbre.



Pues sí... racionalmente estoy de acuerdo contigo y Agró pero a mi me enseñaron que si no decía ¡Salud! era de mala educación y que además si me lo decían a mi debía contestar ¡Gracias!  Decir ¡Salud! no me causa problemas pero tener que decir ¡Gracias! en medio de un ataque de alergia en el que estornudo 20 veces seguidas mientras un imbécil me dice ¡Salud! después de cada estornudo me provoca... matarlo.


----------



## LECG

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues sí... racionalmente estoy de acuerdo contigo y Agró pero a mi me enseñaron que si no decía ¡Salud! era de mala educación y que además si me lo decían a mi debía contestar ¡Gracias!  Decir ¡Salud! no me causa problemas pero tener que decir ¡Gracias! en medio de un ataque de alergia en el que estornudo 20 veces seguidas mientras un imbécil me dice ¡Salud! después de cada estornudo me provoca... matarlo.


 
Ja ja ja!!!

Por supuesto..Bueno en fin..cada región con su cultura y sus palabras independientemente de su origen creo que en Latino América es mas usual decir "Salud" y supongo que en España que le gustan aun tanto los nombres personales para todo usan "Jesús".. total ambas palabras provienen de lo mismo y creo que el desuso de "Jesús" no tiene que ver solo con que los no religiosos cristianos no querían nombrar a Jesús supongo que es más bien por un comentado que leí acá que si hay presente un Jesús y vaya que en el mundo nunca falta ni un Jesús y ni un José..decir "Jesús" estarías quizás nombrando a la persona presente y supongo que de ahi perdió mas valor..


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo sí lo he escuchado en casa (no somos católicos, mas sí cristianos) y en boca de personas mayores, pero siempre en un ambiente familiar, por ejemplo una madre o abuela que le dicen al niño ¡Jesus! cuando éste estornuda. Fuera de casa y con gente desconocida lo usado es ¡Salud!. Ya que si te quieres hacer el gracioso ¡Que Salubridad te recoja!


----------



## m2miranda

Amén... eso mismo pensé mientras leía los comentarios.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Dios te críe" es el deseo de muchos profanos en estos andurriales, luego de que ha pasado la onda expansiva.


----------



## Jonno

En mi casa, cuando los estornudos son muchos o muy escandalosos decimos (en euskera, pero lo mismo sería en castellano)_ "Jesus, Maria ta Jose!"_. Como dijeron otros, la fórmula es por costumbre y no por religiosidad.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Yo en la uni tenía una profesora que nos decía, algo jocosamente "¡Jesús, María y José!".

Cuando un anglófono estornuda, no le digo nada (porque no me nace usar expresiones religiosas y no conozco a nadie que diga _gesundheit, _que sí que suena a una palabra de carrozas), pero en español me gusta desearle "¡salud!".

Edición: ¡Jonno se me adelantó!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo esperaba leer de alguien que en su zona dice ¡Al cielo! después de que otro estornude.
En Canarias se oye *¡Al cielo!* en este caso.


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina se usa *¡Salud!*, se sea o no religioso. *¡Jesús!* no lo oí nunca, y si lo hiciese pensaría que el resfrío se ha convertido en una pulmonía terminal lo cual me haría cruzar los dedos y decir: -¡Cruz diablo!. Una blasfemia, como podéis ver.


----------



## victorateo

Aca en Colombia, mas especificamente en mi region Antioquia, se utiliza la expresion combinada !Salud¡ (para el primer estornudo), !Dinero¡ (para el segundo) y !Amor¡ (si tienes suerte y llegas al tercero)...


----------



## tusi

En España yo usaba "Jesús" y su variante "Jesús, María y José" cuando eran varios estornudos seguidos.
En Perú, "Salud". Y cuando se repiten varios seguidos (más de cinco es habitual en mi casa): "Cho", que me dijeron que ayuda a que se corte la racha (¡Tal vez te sirva, Janis!). 
Si estornudo mucho, digo "Gracias" al final, cuando ya me doy cuenta que se cortó la racha.
Creo que el uso de las distintas expresiones es más por costumbre que por cuestiones religiosas: a donde fueres haz lo que vieres.

¡Qué oportuno thread ahora que estoy con gripe!
Salud a todos.


----------



## Señor K

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues sí... racionalmente estoy de acuerdo contigo y Agró pero a mi me enseñaron que si no decía ¡Salud! era de mala educación y que además si me lo decían a mi debía contestar ¡Gracias!  Decir ¡Salud! no me causa problemas pero tener que decir ¡Gracias! en medio de un ataque de alergia en el que estornudo 20 veces seguidas mientras un imbécil me dice ¡Salud! después de cada estornudo me provoca... matarlo.





victorateo said:


> Acá en Colombia, más específicamente en mi región, Antioquia, se utiliza la expresión combinada ¡Salud! (para el primer estornudo), ¡Dinero! (para el segundo) y ¡Amor! (si tienes suerte y llegas al tercero)...



Bueno, pues acá en Chile se suele hacer la misma referencia cuando alguien estornuda varias veces. Ahora, creo que la cosa llega a tres, y si por azares del destino fueran más, se repite desde "salud". Me imagino las ganas de Janis de matar al que le diga "salud", dinero" y "amor" cinco o seis veces seguidas... 

No obstante, también he escuchado a personas que dicen que no es respetuoso decirle "salud" a un estornudador, porque se entiende como que "se fuera a tomar las babas" (para que se entienda bien, haciendo un paralelo al "salud" del brindis, al estilo del "cheers" gringo).


----------



## oa2169

Claro. Como dijo Victorateo (con correcciones incluidas), si son varias las veces que se estornuda se acostumbra a decir "salud" la primera vez, "dinero" la segunda y "amor" la tercera. Lo que no sé es que se dice a la cuarta, quinta o sexta vez, si es que se lega hasta allá.

Recordé otra expresión que algunas veces he escuchado cuando alguien estornuda:

¡Aaaaaaatchiiissss! (estornuda la persona)

"Recogé la nariz, que se te cayó" le dice el que está al lado.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

aloofsocialite said:


> Yo en la uni tenía una profesora que nos decía, algo jocosamente "¡Jesús, María y José!".
> 
> Cuando un anglófono estornuda, no le digo nada (porque no me nace usar expresiones religiosas y no conozco a nadie que diga _gesundheit, _que sí que suena a una palabra de carrozas), pero en español me gusta desearle "¡salud!".
> 
> Edición: ¡Jonno se me adelantó!



Sólo recuerdo a una tía abuela mía que decía eso de _"¡Jesús, María y José!"_. Lo normal en el Perú es decir "salud"; pero no me sorprendería si alguien de provincia o de zonas rurales, o alguien muy mayor dijera _¡Jesús!_
Al final, creo que se trata más de una cuestión de costumbres y educación que de falta o no de sentimiento religioso (aquí en Nueva York he escuchado incluso en el metro, entre extraños, el clásico _"__bless you"_, y no creo que los neoyorquinos sean particularmente religiosos).

Saludos.


----------



## AUTRIU

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda, en México después que alguien estornuda se le dice "salud". En otros países o regiones ¿que es lo más común decirle a alguien cuando estornuda?

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

También en México he oído "¡Dios te ayude!"Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, Autriu.

Yo creo que decir "¡Salud!" es lo más común en todos los países de habla hispana. Además de esta, seguro que hay otras expresiones que pueden ser más específicas de una determinada región.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí, en medios de cultura católica se oye "¡Jesús!", lo normal es "¡salud!".


----------



## Ludaico

Yo ahora no oigo decir nada. Cuando era pequeño siempre oía y decía "¡Jesús!". Lo de "¡salud!" es nuevo para mí (siempre he vivido en España).


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí, en medios de cultura católica se oye "¡Jesús!", lo normal es "¡salud!".



Fíjate, amigo Xiao, que yo digo mucho _¡Jesús!_, y de católico tengo lo mismo que de acróbata coreano. Me parece, salvo en casos muy píos, una expresión vacía de contenido, como exclamar_ ¡madre de dios!_ cuando algo nos sorprende o nos sobrecoge.

Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por eso señalaba "ambientes de cultura católica", es decir, la mayoría de los españoles que sólo con un ateísmo consciente podrán dejar esas reliquias de otras épocas. Aún siendo consciente, alguna vez me sale el ¡jesús! (mejor con minúscula ya que en este uso es una interjección, no un antropónimo (también ¡madre del amor hermoso!; ¡¡me cago en dios!, ¡la puta virgen! y otras lindezas por el estilo también de clara proveniencia católica).


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

Es verdad que en la actualidad lo más usado para saludar el estornudo es ¡salud! y ¡Jesús! En tiempos muy antiguos se usaba la expresión “¡Dios te bendiga!” porque se creía que cuando alguien estornudaba estaba a punto de morir. Al papa Gregorio Magno es a quien se le acreditó la costumbre de decir ‘Dios te bendiga’ a la persona que estornudaba. Sin embargo, el libro _How_ _Did_ _It_ _Begin?_ (¿Cómo empezó?), del Dr. e investigador Rudy Brasch señala que esta expresión es muchísimo más antigua, En Roma se saludaba el estornudo con la palabra _Salve,_ sinónimo de “¡Salud!”



Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

En Colombia, si alguien estornuda una vez le decimos '¡Salud!'. Si estornuda de nuevo, le decimos '¡Dinero!'; y a una tercera vez, '¡Amor!'. Agüeristas que somos. Saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Aquí en el País Vasco ¡Jesús! y ¡salud! como en el resto de España. Pero alguna (muy rara) vez se puede oír ¡dominísticu! por influencia del euskera _doministiku!_, idioma en el que aún se usa esta variación de la expresión latina _dominus tecum_ (el Señor está contigo) para después de un estornudo.


----------



## Antonella V

Algunos de mis amigos, los peores, si alguien estornuda una vez le dicen, ¡salud! Si lo hace dos o más veces seguidas le dicen ¡reviéntate! ¡Serán canallas!


----------



## duvija

¡Salud! (seguido por: es lo que te falta!)


----------



## cacarulo

Lurrezko said:


> En inglés uno dice Gesundheit, aunque odie a los alemanes.


¡Finalmente descubro que decían en el doblaje del Superagente 86 cuando alguien estornudaba!
Yo lo entendía como "¡Qué sunjai!" o algo así y nunca supe de qué se trataba.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> Sólo recuerdo a una tía abuela mía que decía eso de _"¡Jesús, María y José!"_. […]


Exacto. Aquí también se solía nombrar a la Sagrada Familia completa. Lo recuerdo de mi infancia, pero creo que ahora sólo se dice _salud_.
Claro que yo suelo decir algo más que eso cuando alguien estornuda cerca de mí sin cubrirse la nariz y la boca con un pañuelo o el antebrazo. ¡Puaj!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

En Canarias, al menos en el campo y entre gente mayor, es usual escuchar un "¡Al cielo / Al cielito" cuando alguien estornuda, sobre todo si es un niño.

Salud...os


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Yo creo que ese _¡Jesús!, ¡salud! _o lo que cada uno tenga por costumbre decir en estos casos sale tan espontáneamente como el propio estornudo del otro, o sea, sin pensar. Entonces, cuando uno es bilingüe, trilingüe... ¡menudo lío! ¿No es así, *Martine*? Anda, mujer, cuéntanos.

El caso de *Janis Joplin*, que estornuda en serie por culpa de las alergias, también lo tenemos en mi familia. Y a esa persona no le solemos decir _¡salud!_ ni nada por el estilo, sino _¡¡ya está bien, hombree!!  _
(Qué crueles).

Salud(os).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:
Hola Lampiste:

- ¡Jesús!
También por aquí, vaciado de significado también para mí, pero si me mientas con la sospecha de que _¡Salud!_ sea una contaminación del francés, no es así .
(Y no me considero bilingüe )

Hasta luego


----------



## Lampiste

Cintia&Martine said:


> pero si me mientas con la sospecha de que _¡Salud!_ sea una contaminación del francés, no es así .





No, no iba yo por ahí: pensaba que alguna vez se te habría "escapado" la fórmula francesa que alude a los buenos deseos para el que estornuda y que éste (suponiendo que no fuera una persona allegada) se hubiera quedado con cara de estar pensando _¿pero qué dice esta señora?_

Pero si no lo has mencionado, será porque no te ha ocurrido. Ya está, no hace falta que contestes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Brendano

En mi caso es la alergia la que me condiciona: no digo Jesús sino Salud porque tengo alergia a las religiones. En mi entorno las dos formas son cotidianas.

Para las series interminables de estornudos encadenados, mi madre  aún acostumbra a invocar a Jesús en el primero de ellos, y después va  añadiendo a la lista, sucesivamente, a María y a José. Como estos tres  nombres correspondían a unos vecinos que tuvimos hace años, si los  estornudos son más mi madre continúa con el resto del clan: Antonio, Amparo, la  Juana...

En el caso de las islas Canarias, debido a las mortíferas epidemias que traían periódicamente los antihigiénicos barcos de la ruta intercontinental, un estornudo podía ser el primer síntoma de la peste o del cólera, y por eso se dice (¿o se decía?) "Al cielito". La contestación viene sola: "Cuando sea viejito".


----------



## dexterciyo

Jaime Brendano said:


> En el caso de las islas Canarias, debido a las mortíferas epidemias que traían periódicamente los antihigiénicos barcos de la ruta intercontinental, un estornudo podía ser el primer síntoma de la peste o del cólera, y por eso se dice (¿o se decía?) "Al cielito". La contestación viene sola: "Cuando sea viejito".



Curiosa etimología, no la conocía. Todavía se escucha la expresión.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

dexterciyo said:


> Curiosa etimología, no la conocía. Todavía se escucha la expresión.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hoy charlaba con un par de alumnos canariones, de Las Palmas y Agaete, ambos veinteañeros, y se me ocurrió preguntarles. Ambos respondieron _¡al cielito!_ sin pensárselo. Parece que sigue viva, sí.

Un saludo


----------



## Elxenc

Ludaico said:


> Yo ahora no oigo decir nada. Cuando era pequeño siempre oía y decía "¡Jesús!". Lo de "¡salud!" es nuevo para mí (siempre he vivido en España).



Decir Salud! tanto como saludo o despedida como cuando alguien estornudaba, se tomó después de la guerra civil del 39, como que el "diciente" era un "rojo" (por lo tanto ateo) y no quería decir ni "aDiós" ni "Jesús"; por lo tanto las familias procuraban esconder estas formas de saludar -desear salud en la génesis de la palabra-, para evitar ser tachados de "rojos" (también se les llamaba "de la cáscara amarga". Veas tú lo que ha cambiado la frase de significado) con los problemas que podía traer esa circunstancia durante el franquismo. Así que todo el mundo se pasó a decir adiós! y jesús!. Sólo entre conocidos se podía oir saludarse con un !Salud! Poco a poco volvió a oírse decir Salud! después de un estornudo tanto por gentes de cultura católica (todos los españoles, sin excepción lo hemos sido) como por gentes "ajenas".



Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> Hola Lampiste:
> 
> - ¡Jesús!
> También por aquí, vaciado de significado también para mí, pero si me mientas con la sospecha de que _¡Salud!_ sea una contaminación del francés, no es así .
> (Y no me considero bilingüe )
> 
> Hasta luego



Para nada Martine se trata de una contaminación del francés como saludo. Quizás lo fuere "post-revolución", y fuera usado como signo de ir contra el "establishment" español del  XIX, nada progresista él. Se usaba en los círculos liberales, los primeros anarquistas (hubo varias etapas) ya lo usaban, y por los grupos que hoy llamaríamos de "izquierdas" de la época. Me podría extender pero no lo haré, no temáis.

Según tengo entendido la exclamación ¡"Jesús"! (con mayúscula y ahora veréis porqué), se decía después de que alguien hubiera estornudado, porque se creía ( no puedo precisar el siglo, pero seguramente a partir de la edad Media), pues eso, se creía que al estornudar salía del cuerpo el demonio, y para espantarlo y que no se colara en el cuerpo de alguien allí presente, se aclamaba a Jesús (Cristo). Y no andaban mal encaminados: https://www.google.es/search?q=esto...20gXNoIDwAQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=609;  por esas microgotas de Flügge... se producen los contagios antes y ahora.
 Tened en cuenta que hoy para nosotros un estornudo puede ser por un simple resfriado, pero para los antiguos, vamos hasta hace nada, podía significar un simple estornudo por resfriado  el signo una enfermedad mortal (Pneumonia). Hoy lo hemos vaciado de significado por eso hay quien prefiere escribir ¡jesús!, pues ya nadie lo usa por motivos religiosos, si no como un frase hecha, igual que decir !adiós! nadie piensa en desearle al viajero " a Dios te encomiendo".


----------



## ErBC

Supongo que también varía según la región. Yo he vivido tanto en Madrid como en Tenerife; en la primera, casi siempre he oído "¡Jesús!", pero en Tenerife, pese a que la religión es muy influyente, se oye mucho más "¡Salud!".


----------



## Ludaico

Elxenc said:


> Decir Salud! tanto como saludo o despedida como cuando alguien estornudaba, se tomó después de la guerra civil del 39, como que el "diciente" era un "rojo" (por lo tanto ateo) y no quería decir ni "aDiós" ni "Jesús"; por lo tanto las familias procuraban esconder estas formas de saludar -desear salud en la génesis de la palabra-, para evitar ser tachados de "rojos" (también se les llamaba "de la cáscara amarga"...


Imaginemos todo esto, pero al revés. Mucha gente dejó de decir ¡Jesús! para no ser tachados de católicos, lo que les podía ocasionar serios problemas en determinados lugares. Una vez que se pudo decir de nuevo ¡Jesús!, la gente siguió diciéndolo como siempre lo había hecho. Esta costumbre no sé desde cuándo es, pero sí sé que lo es desde mucho antes de la guerra del 36. Hay muestras de ello en la literatura y en la prensa.


> El maestro.—¡Achís! ¡Achís!
> Todos—¡Jesús María y José!
> Un cupón (por lo bajo).—(¡Permita Dios que revientes!)
> El maestro.—¡Amen! Dime: por aquí dentro, ¿qué ves?
> (Gil Blas, Madrid. 19/5/1866)





> El dependiente.— En seguida. Tomen ustedes asiento. (¡Que simpática es esta senorita!)
> La mamá. — ! Achís!
> La rubia.—Jesús.
> El dependiente.—¿Llamaba usted, senorita?
> La mamá.—He sido yo
> La rubia.—Mamá que ha estornudado. Está muy constipada.
> El dependiente.— Como me llamo Jesús...
> (La Semana cómica. 26/10/1893)


Lo de la "cáscara amarga" yo siempre lo oí con otras connotaciones que no vienen al caso.


----------



## Elxenc

Ludaico said:


> Imaginemos todo esto, pero al revés. Mucha gente dejó de decir ¡Jesús! para no ser tachados de católicos, lo que les podía ocasionar serios problemas en determinados lugares. Una vez que se pudo decir de nuevo ¡Jesús!, la gente siguió diciéndolo como siempre lo había hecho. Esta costumbre no sé desde cuándo es, pero sí sé que lo es desde mucho antes de la guerra del 36. Hay muestras de ello en la literatura y en la prensa.
> 
> Lo de la "cáscara amarga" yo siempre lo oí con otras connotaciones que no vienen al caso.




Ludaíco. Yo intentaba dar la explicación de porqué quizá no hubieras  oído el ¡Salud! como saludo o expresión después de un estornudo. Lo que  explicas de evitar decir ¡jesús! durante la guerra en zona republicana, también; al igual que en la zona sublevada se evitaría decir ¡salud! en cualquier situación por lo mismo; pero no dudaba de la persistencia y antigüedad de ¡Jesús! Fui yo quien hablé del  posible origen medieval de la expresión.

Sobre la expresión "cascara amarga", tardé en descubrir el significado actual y me chocaba al oírla, pues no entendía porque narices se le llamaba por lo bajo, republicano-rojo a alguien, a las alturas que estábamos, los años ochenta o los noventa; porque para mí era sinónimo de "republicano". Sospechaba que quien las decía sería "facha", y no me cuadraba si conocía a quien lo decía.

Entresaco un párrafo de un artículo de prensa donde coincide el significado que yo le daba hasta hace relativamente poco: republicano-rojo. Es interesante el artículo para ver la vida de las palabras como puede cambiar de significado en pocos años: 

http://elpais.com/diario/1990/11/11/opinion/658278002_850215.html

"Siento que la expresión _ser de la cáscara amarga_ haya sido mal  interpretada como abusiva por mi parte, lo que, naturalmente, no era mi  intención", indicó el corresponsal al Ombudsman. "Es una expresión que:  en Castilla yo había oído aplicada a _tiempos pasados y can_o *la acepción de *_*rojo y republicano*;_ de quienes en la* guerra civil no estaban con los nacionales se decía que eran de la cáscara amarga".

Saludos.
*


----------

